# Accept or decline this job offer?



## nosilla (Feb 22, 2010)

My second interview for a pharmacy technician job at a children's hospital is tomorrow. I am 95% sure they will give me a part-time job offer, but I haven't a clue if I am going to accept it or not! HELP.

Things that will influence my decision:
-I currently go to university full-time. College is my number one priority, and if any job gets in the way of that, then I will quit. 
-I am currently a chemistry major, but I have been wanting to change majors/change my future career direction to something OTHER than pharmacy. I originally wanted to go to pharmacy school. This hospital has connections that can get me into the top schools. 
-I got the feeling that they wanted me to work more hours than I want to. I was thinking of 20 hours or less per week, but since it is a hospital, all shifts are 8 hours. Which means I can work either 16 hours/week (which is ideal for me), or 24 hours/week. 
-The first interview was so weird and just... "off". I felt seriously _threatened_ by the top admin BECAUSE of the fact that I am a student. When all I have ever heard is that he is willing to work with students. 
-I completed my pharmacy tech externship there (160 hours), so they know me, and I know enough about how the pharmacy works within the hospital.
-Multiple techs and pharmacists have strongly recommended me for the job. 
-The job market for pharmacy techs in my area is awful right now. I have applied and have been rejected at many Vons, Savemarts, Riteaids, ect.
-The commute is half an hour from my current place of living. 
-My parents are seriously disappointed in me because I am not already living on my own and/or currently married (I am only 19 and in college! Geez!).
-The pay is much higher than I expected.

Should I take this job, even though I still totally feel that it is wrong for me? This might be the only job offer I get for this semester/until the summer. :\


----------



## Ikrash (Dec 19, 2010)

Well friend you can make decisions in two ways either the logical one or the to your gut one . The logical one will be that you accept it but if you want to follow your gut i say reject it and focus on your studies once you get graduated with high marks you will get plenty of jobs .


----------



## Iqbal (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Well, even if you graduated from University with good grades does not necessarily mean that you'll have plenty of job offer. Not in my place here.

I would say take the job first. If it's too much for you or you can't shake that negative vibe, then you might want to consider to either quit it or ask for less hours. Besides, you need the money and and work experience, no?


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

nosilla said:


> My second interview for a pharmacy technician job at a children's hospital is tomorrow. I am 95% sure they will give me a part-time job offer, but I haven't a clue if I am going to accept it or not! HELP.


Remember that you don't have to accept it on the spot. They should give you some time to consider.



> Things that will influence my decision:
> -I currently go to university full-time. College is my number one priority, and if any job gets in the way of that, then I will quit.
> -I am currently a chemistry major, but I have been wanting to change majors/change my future career direction to something OTHER than pharmacy. I originally wanted to go to pharmacy school. This hospital has connections that can get me into the top schools.


Explore your options, take lots of classes to determine what you enjoy.



> -I got the feeling that they wanted me to work more hours than I want to. I was thinking of 20 hours or less per week, but since it is a hospital, all shifts are 8 hours. Which means I can work either 16 hours/week (which is ideal for me), or 24 hours/week.
> -The first interview was so weird and just... "off". I felt seriously _threatened_ by the top admin BECAUSE of the fact that I am a student. When all I have ever heard is that he is willing to work with students.


Are your feelings normally right on? Or did nervousness/anxiety play a factor? Where these objective observations? Get Clarification on your 2nd interview. Asking about the expected work hours and their interpersonal climate is a good thing. Get clarification on their experience with students. Make a list with questions beforehand.



> -I completed my pharmacy tech externship there (160 hours), so they know me, and I know enough about how the pharmacy works within the hospital.
> -Multiple techs and pharmacists have strongly recommended me for the job.
> -The pay is much higher than I expected.


Excellent.



> -The job market for pharmacy techs in my area is awful right now. I have applied and have been rejected at many Vons, Savemarts, Riteaids, ect.


What were the reasons?



> -The commute is half an hour from my current place of living.


Does that include traffic? And take time of day into consideration? The reason I ask is I had an internship experience that I thought was a 30 minute commute, but traffic was horrible and it turned into 1 - 1.5 hrs. 



> -My parents are seriously disappointed in me because I am not already living on my own and/or currently married (I am only 19 and in college! Geez!).


Not sure if this should be a factor, unless you feel the need to work to improve your impression upon them.



> Should I take this job, even though I still totally feel that it is wrong for me? This might be the only job offer I get for this semester/until the summer. :\


If you aren't 100% set on it, and you feel you can get a job elsewhere, or you have a job lined up elsewhere, explore your options. But if the job market isn't great, take it. The pay is more than you expected. Just get clarification on hrs, and whatever else you need to know in order to make your decision.


----------



## wheelchairdoug (Dec 20, 2010)

Take the job...chances are your initial feel for the place is not entirely accurate.


As an aside, in my opinion the fact that any parents are significantly disappointed that their 19 year old college student is not moved out and married says a lot about both their parenting skills and how in touch they are with the world around them, unless they grew up/ lived in Podunkville, Deep South, USA...anyway, point being is the more you achieve, the less they'll have to complain about even if they really are that out of touch with reality. I mean this in the kindest way possible, and I don't intend to make any insinuations about their character.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

If you have no other job offers... why would you not take it? When a better opportunity comes along, jump on it, but take this one in the meantime. Chill.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

I personally would take the job because you can always decline/quit later.


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm in the group that would accept the offer and then go from there. Especially if you don't have any other prospects and feel that you need at least a part time job.


----------

